# rp-pppoe module problem

## memoi2001

hi

I'm working for a company who want's me to set up a web-mail router for them.

but the modem (inovia eci hifocus ac211)  doesn't like me =(

ethernet modem running rp-pppoe (or trying to..)

i've got rp-pppoe installed and set-up

when I do pppoe-start I just get a time-out and when I do /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start I get :

```
net ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     adsl

 *     No loaded modules provide "adsl" (adsl_start) 
```

 few lights flash but the end result is always me with no net.. kinda bad for a router..

edit: pppoe is compiled as module and loading it doesn't help..

----------

## jeanfrancis

In order to get your ADSL up and running : 

- Make sure you have "PPP (point to point protocol) support" enabled in your kernel (I have it as a module). You also need    some of the following PPP categories, the guide says you can enable them all (as module when possible for me).

- Emerge rp-pppoe (you should be able to do it while in the LiveCD)

- Configure with pppoe-setup

- Try with pppoe-start

To start it automatically : 

/etc/conf.d/net : 

```
 config_eth0=( "adsl" ) 
```

Post results  :Smile: 

----------

## memoi2001

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Make sure you have "PPP (point to point protocol) support" enabled in your kernel (I have it as a module). You also need some of the following PPP categories, the guide says you can enable them all (as module when possible for me).

 

got everything even remotely usefull is at least compiled as a module

 *Quote:*   

> - Emerge rp-pppoe (you should be able to do it while in the LiveCD)

 

Working on my new system.. installed as of three days ago, as is rp-pppoe

 *Quote:*   

> - Configure with pppoe-setup

 

got the tee-shirt

 *Quote:*   

> - Try with pppoe-start 

 

```

net ~ # pppoe-start

................TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 198:  8321 Terminated              $CONNECT <(echo "$CONFREAD") >/dev/null 2>&1

```

theoreticaly alll should work.. I've tried this method on other pcs and they work, all the posts and howtos have been followed and agree with me..

confused =(

----------

## troymc

You should see some useful messages in /var/log/messages.

Try posting them.

troymc

----------

## memoi2001

after a cat /var/log/messages if get more or less the usual output about my usb ports ect..

and at the end :

```

Apr 20 13:49:57 net CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Apr 20 13:49:57 net PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Apr 20 13:49:57 net 0000:02:04.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

Apr 20 13:49:57 net eth1: Setting half-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 0021.

Apr 20 13:49:57 net eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Apr 20 13:49:57 net 0000:02:04.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

Apr 20 13:49:57 net NET: Registered protocol family 24

Apr 20 13:50:00 net rc-scripts: No loaded modules provide "adsl" (adsl_start)

```

which brings me back to the "no modules found" thing.. I tried 

```

find / | grep modules | grep adsl

```

which gave me

```

/lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/adsl

```

but can't modprobe that one =(

----------

## UberLord

Try a newer/olderverison of rp-pppoe as the script changed from adsl-start to pppoe-start (check that adsl module for what it should be really called)

----------

## memoi2001

tried an old version and the latest

(the one on the 2005.1 live cd and the one fromportage synced yesterday..)

same problem on both, almost seems as if the modem isn't sending back anything when the pc looks for it..

----------

## jeanfrancis

Are you able to ping localhost? Then are you able to ping any IP?

What is the output of ifconfig ?

----------

